# General > Music >  The J. Fats Band

## Chobbersjnr

appearing live in the Comm Bar, thurso on the 30th of January from 9pm

it will probably be the last stand of the J. Fats Band & I hope to see you all there.

Cjnr

----------


## stratman

That will be a very sad day.  Have a gud'n

----------


## Chobbersjnr

bump we go to the top. For a while..

hope to see a few fowk in e' door

----------


## canuck

I hope that all goes well this evening.   :Smile:

----------


## Chobbersjnr

> I hope that all goes well this evening.


gonna "gie her laldy"

9pm-1am see you there.............................. :Grin:

----------


## Green_not_greed

Damn good gig!

----------


## futurelegends

Fantastic Atmosphere, very large Crowd and Brilliant Gig, Sorry I had to Leave at 11pm.

Hope it's not too long until the comeback gig.

----------


## fred

> Fantastic Atmosphere, very large Crowd and Brilliant Gig, Sorry I had to Leave at 11pm.
> 
> Hope it's not too long until the comeback gig.


Ah it was you was it.

Cheers, you left a gap just big enough for me to squeeze into.

----------


## zebedy

Quality gig, Had a blast playing a few numbers myself, Got a lot of video footage to edit for it. 

I'll post it up when I've got it all done

----------


## veekay

Chobbersjnr could you not fill the gap temporarily with the Skinny Sutherland band?

----------


## missmillie

That was the last gig ?????? noooooooo  :Frown:  I knew I should have hopped along but felt a numpty going alone!!  ::

----------


## roadbowler

great gig chobbers! What a crowd!

----------


## Nacho

> appearing live in the Comm Bar, thurso on the 30th of January from 9pm
> 
> it will probably be the last stand of the J. Fats Band & I hope to see you all there.
> 
> Cjnr



the last stand ... !! ?!!?

this is a man who's known the risks for the last 20 odd years ...

robin hood he ain't !!

good tunes aye, but let's not make a saint of the man   ::

----------


## Chobbersjnr

> the last stand ... !! ?!!?
> 
> this is a man who's known the risks for the last 20 odd years ...
> 
> robin hood he ain't !!
> 
> good tunes aye, but let's not make a saint of the man


away & crawl back under the rock from whence you came. Whoever you are

----------


## dafi

I am sorry to have missed it. If i had seen the thread sooner i would have been over for the crack.

I just cant see the bad,bald,big J putting away the plectrum tho!!

Rock on John.

----------


## zebedy

> away & crawl back under the rock from whence you came. Whoever you are


zeb concurs

----------


## Antelope

The Gig was Electricfying....
 these guys just get better and better.... ::  :Smile:

----------


## zappster

surely this isna the end for the J Fats band.. The 'scene' widna be the same withoot yeez! 
 :Frown:

----------


## Boozeburglar

I suspect they are a bit like some other groups I can think of, who tend to make many noises about last gigs, etc. but it is never really final.

 :Smile:

----------


## stratman

> I suspect they are a bit like some other groups I can think of, who tend to make many noises about last gigs, etc. but it is never really final.


Let's hope you are right!!!

----------


## butterfly

> away & crawl back under the rock from whence you came. Whoever you are


 

I concur also. :Wink:

----------


## lister

> the last stand ... !! ?!!?
> 
> this is a man who's known the risks for the last 20 odd years ...
> 
> robin hood he ain't !!
> 
> good tunes aye, but let's not make a saint of the man


Away an boil in yer nacho cheese!!

----------


## Metalattakk

> the last stand ... !! ?!!?
> 
> this is a man who's known the risks for the last 20 odd years ...
> 
> robin hood he ain't !!
> 
> good tunes aye, but let's not make a saint of the man


Well said Nacho. The deification of this man on this site is reprehensible. Good on you for having the cojones to speak your mind. Don't let the personal attacks from his blinkered, witless and chemically awestruck acolytes wear you down.




> away & crawl back under the rock from whence you came. Whoever you are





> zeb concurs





> I concur also.





> Away an boil in yer nacho cheese!!

----------


## Tubthumper

Way up at Dunnet Head close to heaving sea
Right on the edge of cliff among the birds he'd be
There stood a big lighthouse made of bricks and stone
Where lived a rockin' boy known as Fatts B John
He was worshipped by his acolytes, his future was sealed
Perhaps he's going on a tour to Porterfield

Go go
Go Johnny go

----------


## golach

> Perhaps he's going on a tour to Porterfield


If this is so he will be sure of a captive audience  ::

----------


## Tubthumper

He played in the Newmarket for the Sunday crack
Join in with Smoke de Ganja his most famous track
Although he never made it in the music biz
  The people beat a path to watch his fingers whizz
  Our John considered it to be a serious crime
  When Jimmy Page ignored him back in depths of time

  Go go
Go Johnny go
  Johnny B Goode

----------


## Tubthumper

His followers all told him he would one day be
A Great Big Fish in Caithness, though a tiny sea
  With top-class sounding gear although it must be said
  It must have been quite difficult for bills to be paid
  But now the County will be missing Rock & Roll
  Cos Johnnys taking time out, oh the poor old soul

Go go
Go Johnny go
Go go go Johnny go
Johnny B Goode

----------


## Gleber2

How's about closing this thread? I have problems and will face them but I don't really need the excretia which some members feel obliged to throw.
Thanks for all the good wishes and for the support I received in the Comm. 
Although I stated that the Comm gig would be the last one, if the fates decree I will probably continue playing until the moment I am playing for the cons!!!!!!!
If I do play again I will make a point of playing Johnny B Goode with Tubthumpers lyrics!!

----------


## Boozeburglar

Best of luck man, you are rightly regarded by many that know of you as a talented musician and original thinker. Whatever happens the good will of the majority is with you. 

In my opinion the county of Caithness will be a drearier place without you, so haste back if it comes to it.

 :Smile:

----------


## fingalmacool

I once had the privilege of being called a faceless moron, I laughed so hard a little bit of pee came out, it must be my age. But my mantle has been taken over and I'm not pleased,  there used to be only room for one moron on this site but i suppose three or four banded together on one thread gives the other threads some peace, so keep it going lads, oops sorry you could be girls. So lets hear it for the girls, they could start a band, they've got the words and I'm sure metalfatigue could copy a riff from status quo and it could be a instant hit, SO GO GIRLS GO ::

----------


## zebedy

> Well said Nacho. The deification of this man on this site is reprehensible. Good on you for having the cojones to speak your mind. Don't let the personal attacks from his blinkered, witless and chemically awestruck acolytes wear you down.



You truly are a complete tit you know that  :Smile:  

The amount of effort you put into making yourself seem like the caithness music reviewer is ridiculous. Maybe if you stuck in with music you'd be a little more inclined to your say, rather than just being Stevie Taylors rhythm section no? 

Love and hugs
zebedy

----------


## Moderator

This thread is closed as some cannot resist personal insults.

----------

